# LFTS 10-24-2021



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Have too say I concur. hunted lots of public land in my life time. All good spots but always full of douchebags that break rules… ATV’s the scourge of public land, no motorized vehicles seems to mean ride em here if you got em. Dog walkers at ridiculous times, target shooters when there is no target shooting. Small game hunters, thieves stealing your gear. The list goes on. Glad I have permission for some private land today, as there seems to be more dickheads than ever everywhere you go.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Saddle swinging on public land in GT county. Quiet walk in through a footpath but had a standoff with four big porcupines. At first I thought it was someone blowing cow elk calls trying to wave me off. Then I thought it was coyotes feasting on dead animals. Then I thought I was going to run into a bear. Or worse, Michael Meyers…. Wife’s been watching too many scary movies lately…

swinging in a maple tree 15 yards from fresh scrapes and tons of trails headed off the steep ridge behind me. Not many options for trees so I had to sling some branches out of the way. Hope I did a good job - guess we’ll find out when the sun cracks the horizon.

Good luck, all!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

On the 20 minute drive I had to slam on the brakes hard 3 different times to avoid hitting deer. One buck was really close to being introduced to my grill 


All setup. In a spot I discovered last muzzleloader season. Plan on rifle hunting here if possible this season so figured a bow hunt would benefit me to see if the deer move like I think they do


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

StatGeekRob said:


> So disappointed. I hate public land. I actually love the land, I just hate a lot of the public who thinks they own it exclusively, and the laws aren’t for them.
> 
> To the true [email protected] who snubs the laws of public hunting land and set up his RV, generator and all, at my local public hunting parking lot where it is prohibited, you ruined my hunt. If you’re on this site, be warned. I will report your license plate to the DNR if I see it again. It’s against the law, and it’s a total dk move too.


I second this move


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

peacemaker68 said:


> Making my first actual hunt out of the saddle this morning. Have a fresh scrape at 24 yards and a heck of a rub line behind it. Frost on the ground! Feels good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Don’t get discouraged on how slow/sloppy you are with it first one is a pain in the butt but it gets smoother the more you do it this my first year also but I’m getting faster and figuring it out more everytime


----------



## bhall (Oct 3, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> On the 20 minute drive I had to slam on the brakes hard 3 different times to avoid hitting deer. One buck was really close to being introduced to my grill
> 
> 
> All setup. In a spot I discovered last muzzleloader season. Plan on rifle hunting here if possible this season so figured a bow hunt would benefit me to see if the deer move like I think they do


Similar situation here. Smashed the brakes twice. Pretty foggy two. Almost didn't even have to come to the woods this morning. Would have had a doe or two if I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cold, clear, and quiet in wellston. Hoping to run into a seeker this morning.


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Very foggy in Saginaw 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m in. 32 and gorgeous in Hillsdale. First sit of all the year in this stand. 
Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Morning. First sit in our brand new permanent blind that Dad and I spent all summer building. Hoping it pans out. Was waiting for the right day to use it. Dad got lucky yesterday in his treestand, hoping to have another buck hanging today!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I’m in!
Beautiful frosty 30* with a ese wind.
Last sit until next Friday


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

In in Northern Kent. Daughter decided to sleep in this morning. She still hasn't learned that you can't kill them from her bed. Almost didn't go yesterday but since she was awake she'd go. I'd think this would have educated her for today.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Up in my climber again in Mecosta. On an inside corner of standing corn. I know they are in there. Just need them to come out. Good luck and be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Insert name here (Mar 25, 2017)

Little bit of fog rolling in otherwise beautiful morning.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Siting along the cedar swamp edge in Arenac county this morning. Fresh rub and scrape 10 yds from stand. 30 deg and calm winds. Gonna need a little luck if one does come by with the calm/swirling wind this morning. Cameras show the bucks are around, just need one to make a mistake! Good luck!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Don’tgoenough said:


> Trying to talk myself into heading out. Sat last night and saw 5 different bucks and multiple does. Was completely set to hit it early this morning when walked out last night. Things changed at midnight when a friend and co-workers wife called and told me that my friend/co-worker lost his fight with Covid about an hour earlier. What a bummer to say the least. He was hospitalized since last Sunday when his wife and and convinced him to go into the hospital because he was getting worse every time I talked with him to see how he was doing. She could see he was getting worse but he said he was ok and wouldn’t listen to her and she asked me to try talking to him. I went over to see him as I was also fighting it at the time as was his wife and when I took one look at him I said you’re going to the hospital and don’t argue with either of us. On Wednesday he Was put on a vent we were no longer able to talk or text with him. His kidneys and other organs started to shut down and developed pneumonia and then his heart started acting up because of everything going on. On Friday things were starting to look up slightly as he stabilized some and medications were working for his heart. Saturday afternoon things went back the other way again and his body decided it didn’t have much fight left in it. Medically they did everything they could and when I got the text last night from his wife while on the stand that the doctors told her that it was between him and God at that point it really hit me. I’ve gotten about two hours of sleep since the call at midnight telling me he was gone and I’m really struggling on whether or not to go. I know I’m not going to sleep even if I don’t. Part of me wants to sit and cry and the other part wants to go shoot the first deer I see to take out my frustration. Sorry for the long rant, but I hope to make a point. If you happen to get this terrible virus and you start to get worse, don’t try to tough it out and just think it will run it’s course, you owe it your spouse, children and friends to do something before it’s too late. RIP Dean..


Sorry to hear that. I went through a very similar experience with a close friend about 3 weeks ago. It sucks no other way to put it. Hang in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac. Quiet and crispy 30 degrees. Git Er Done!


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

What a beautiful morning!! 4 bucks 9 does so far all the little guys must be feeling frisky today have these does running in circles. One buck maybe was a shooter but he stood 200 yards away an just watched.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Very foggy in SW Genesee, had my #1 buck at 60 yards 10 minutes ago, only deer so far.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m up and in. Between the leaves still on and the fog I can’t see much and with the moisture dripping out of the trees I can hear even less. Not sure about this spot for morning but I know they move through just seems like a better evening spot. Already had a lone doe move through though. Not in a hurry like she was being pushed but seemed to have a place to be that wasn’t here. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Impossible to get a good picture with this fog but there is a corn field about 40 yards out there and a thick swamp to my left. They funnel out of the corn right along this swamp usually. First sit of the year in this stand. Good luck everyone


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Small buck and a doe feeding in the field 200yds off. Then fog rolled in. Can’t see much now!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Had a really nice 8 point open up a scrape 60 yards in front of me. He started to head to me then turned and headed away.


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

In the stand at 7am
Light lake effect showers rolling through.
Very light WSW breeze..
39°
No deer!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

my luck. worked last night and he makes a daytime showing. 
see he was following a doe.
View attachment 794103









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm taking today off to cut up my doe from last night and get a couple chores done.
I'll be out next weekend for sure.
Good luck out there today!


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Got out this morning. Had one blowing at me first thing. Then one snuck by right before legal light. Just had 3 sneak past, very cool and quiet here, other than the turkeys


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Forgot to check in back out in St Clair county couple bucks and some does no shots taken yet


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

StatGeekRob said:


> So disappointed. I hate public land. I actually love the land, I just hate a lot of the public who thinks they own it exclusively, and the laws aren’t for them.
> 
> To the true [email protected] who snubs the laws of public hunting land and set up his RV, generator and all, at my local public hunting parking lot where it is prohibited, you ruined my hunt. If you’re on this site, be warned. I will report your license plate to the DNR if I see it again. It’s against the law, and it’s a total dk move too.


He will be back if you don’t report him now.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

First buck of the morning is a sparky 3 pt I have a ton of pics of and here’s another. 😊


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

10 does and a little 8 point. Kinda regret passing the little fella, if he comes back he might not be so lucky. His excitement got me excited, chasing hard. Does weren't into him tho, poor little feller


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

10/24/2010
Hard to believe I’m still so incredibly good looking!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Had two I’m assuming bucks cruise by before light but unfortunately just had 3 baldies bust me. Combination of swirling light winds and me hanging out of a tree diaper prolly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

JohnnyB87 said:


> 10 does and a little 8 point. Kinda regret passing the little fella, if he comes back he might not be so lucky. His excitement got me excited, chasing hard. Does weren't into him tho, poor little feller


I know the feeling. Does have never really been into me either


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

CDN1 said:


> Have too say I concur. hunted lots of public land in my life time. All good spots but always full of douchebags that break rules… ATV’s the scourge of public land, no motorized vehicles seems to mean ride em here if you got em. Dog walkers at ridiculous times, target shooters when there is no target shooting. *Small game hunters*, thieves stealing your gear. The list goes on. Glad I have permission for some private land today, as there seems to be more dickheads than ever everywhere you go.


Unless they are doing something illegal, small game hunters have every right to be on public land as much as you do. Just saying.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

He a Buck come in @ 7am couldn't tell 100% what he was. Three Does and two Button Bucks. Beautiful Morning









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Feels like a good day be safe all shoot straight and everyone should be thankful and say a prayer for everyone not able to be with us today and remember those and thank them who got us into this crazy beautiful thing we call hunting


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm in. First sit in this spot this season. Had a doe and 2 fawns come in early. Nothing since.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Really nice buck came through. Needed a few more steps when he turned and wandered away. Very cool encounter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

What the heck!! 2 big doe and a fawn came on the 2 track from the pond. Cut the corner and walked 5 yards behind me in the tent and into the beans. Straight down wind and crossed my path. Why couldn’t they just stay on the track🤬


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Been on stand since 7. Slight fog and it was iced up this morning from last night's downpour. Leaves are still dripping. Four bald ones is all so far. I willcsit til noon and be back in a tree by 4:00.' good luck


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I’m up to 12 so far. Just had two small bucks and a fawn pass by.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Unless they are doing something illegal, small game hunters have every right to be on public land as much as you do. Just saying.


Agreed just saying a group of beagles chasing rabbits can blow up ur deer hunt.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

I’m on stand, Delta county public. Beautiful morning. Doe and a button so far. Wish i could post a pic, but service is barely there once I get away from the truck booster. Not even sure this post will go through...but trying at-least. Good luck all!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting on the corner of some standing corn. 1st morning sit of season, couldn't ask for better conditions. Seem 1 doe come across the cut field before light, and 1 deer blow around 8. Only thing in corn all morning have been the black birds.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Slow morning for me. Might sit out longer than I had planned on because my evening hunt looks like it will be spoiled by rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> 10/24/2010
> Hard to believe I’m still so incredibly good looking!


AND humble!😉

Just curious, knowing now what you didn’t know then, would you shoot that buck if it walked by you today? Or did the conditions on the ground then make it the buck everyone wanted to kill?


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

The frost coming off these trees has me on a swivel. Sounds like movement all around. Had a nice doe move through acting funny. Watched a liittle 6 make a scrape about a half hour later right down wind. Those morning thermals are great but makes it feel even colder. Good luck everyone. Be safe. I’m saddle hunting deep in to public. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

QDMAMAN said:


> 10/24/2010
> Hard to believe I’m still so incredibly good looking!


Dink....nice buck though. LOL


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Omg the fog won't lift!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Playin' Hooky said:


> AND humble!😉
> 
> Just curious, knowing now what you didn’t know then, would you shoot that buck if it walked by you today? Or did the conditions on the ground then make it the buck everyone wanted to kill?


good question.
I had never seen him before I killed him and all I saw of his rack before the shot (20 minutes in to legal light) was his right main beam however, I could tell by his gate in the dry leave coming from behind me he was a good buck.
As soon as he profiled I could tell he was mature (4.5) so I shot him.
4.5, 205# fd 120”ish
I’d shoot him again in a heartbeat.


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

Don’tgoenough said:


> Trying to talk myself into heading out. Sat last night and saw 5 different bucks and multiple does. Was completely set to hit it early this morning when walked out last night. Things changed at midnight when a friend and co-workers wife called and told me that my friend/co-worker lost his fight with Covid about an hour earlier. What a bummer to say the least. He was hospitalized since last Sunday when his wife and and convinced him to go into the hospital because he was getting worse every time I talked with him to see how he was doing. She could see he was getting worse but he said he was ok and wouldn’t listen to her and she asked me to try talking to him. I went over to see him as I was also fighting it at the time as was his wife and when I took one look at him I said you’re going to the hospital and don’t argue with either of us. On Wednesday he Was put on a vent we were no longer able to talk or text with him. His kidneys and other organs started to shut down and developed pneumonia and then his heart started acting up because of everything going on. On Friday things were starting to look up slightly as he stabilized some and medications were working for his heart. Saturday afternoon things went back the other way again and his body decided it didn’t have much fight left in it. Medically they did everything they could and when I got the text last night from his wife while on the stand that the doctors told her that it was between him and God at that point it really hit me. I’ve gotten about two hours of sleep since the call at midnight telling me he was gone and I’m really struggling on whether or not to go. I know I’m not going to sleep even if I don’t. Part of me wants to sit and cry and the other part wants to go shoot the first deer I see to take out my frustration. Sorry for the long rant, but I hope to make a point. If you happen to get this terrible virus and you start to get worse, don’t try to tough it out and just think it will run it’s course, you owe it your spouse, children and friends to do something before it’s too late. RIP Dean..


Sorry for your loss. Was he vaccinated? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> 10/24/2010
> Hard to believe I’m still so incredibly good looking!


 Yep ....that's the hunt I remembered.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

MoreHuntingPls said:


> Sorry for your loss. Was he vaccinated?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good grief. This daily thread is our last sanctuary.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very slow this morning and a beautiful morning it is , 2 deer today both tiny good luck fellas, guess I should have went fishing with Dave( river jigger) this morning instead lol sanilac out


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Saw a bunch on the drive here. Had a buck come through 10 minutes before legal light and make one rub about 60 yards out and another at 40. Never laid eyes on him. Slow ever since. 

Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Another doe with 2 fawns, and a 3 point a few minutes ago. Feeling pretty good about this spot! So much area up here that just has no deer sign at all. Searched my butt off last couple months to find a few spots with decent sign. Pretty rewarding when the hard work searching is confirmed with some deer sightings.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Has anyone ever had luck calling on high pressure state land and if so what kind grunting can call rattling ?


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Just saw 3. Looking the other direction and started blowing Something spooked them


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading in. All I saw was heavy fog and frost. Back out later.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

wildcoy73 said:


> ever think a deer hunter in every thick area, can ruin a rabbit hunt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ya it’s a two way street Iam sure there are small game hunters complaining about all the deer hunters messing them up


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

syonker said:


> Noticed some movement on the edge of my micro food plot at 7:35.
> Glassed it & saw it was a buck.
> 
> Buck slowly entered my food plot nose down & stopped frequently.
> ...


 congrats nice buck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

syonker said:


> Noticed some movement on the edge of my micro food plot at 7:35.
> Glassed it & saw it was a buck.
> 
> Buck slowly entered my food plot nose down & stopped frequently.
> ...


Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

KinOfDarwin said:


> The stand I sat in was slightly over grown so I had to keep my head on a swivel. What I though was a massive doe walked up at about 10 yards. I only had a second or two before she disappeared. 3 headed bolt made a loud WHACK! When it hit. Deer ran 5 yards, walked another 30 and laid down in thicket.
> 
> Waited a bit then found a good sign
> View attachment 794141
> ...


Congrats! Well done. Enjoy your success.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats to all you successful hunters this morning, I saw a couple shooters today one chasing a doe and one just following/ hanging real close to a doe . Good luck this afternoon out there


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Raining constantly in extreme SW MI. Seems like radar shows it hugging the state line and it's supposed to be all day. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

KinOfDarwin said:


> The stand I sat in was slightly over grown so I had to keep my head on a swivel. What I though was a massive doe walked up at about 10 yards. I only had a second or two before she disappeared. 3 headed bolt made a loud WHACK! When it hit. Deer ran 5 yards, walked another 30 and laid down in thicket.
> 
> Waited a bit then found a good sign
> View attachment 794141
> ...


That there is called good eats


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

sparky18181 said:


> That’s an old time heater right there. Still have mine also from 1984 when I killed my first buck in a snowstorm in houghton lake area.


My heating ball on my focus finally gave in last year. It had to be 10 years old. I spent $ 200 on one that was new in a box and did not have any regrets.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bruce William said:


> My heating ball on my focus finally gave in last year. It had to be 10 years old. I spent $ 200 on one that was new in a box and did not have any regrets.


You spent 200 for a new heater or the ball?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bruce William said:


> My heating ball on my focus finally gave in last year. It had to be 10 years old. I spent $ 200 on one that was new in a box and did not have any regrets.











If anyone has an old focus 3 or focus 5 heater...


I found a guy who fixes them, including a rebuild of the burner ball.




www.michigan-sportsman.com





The member headshot in this post sells parts. Bought new ball from him a few years back. Works great. It’s worth it


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

sparky18181 said:


> You spent 200 for a new heater or the ball?


Brand new in box with push button starter. There are some nice ones on eBay right now with and without the starter.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Had to come home early from camp. My daughter is due any time and grandma is stressing. After being gone for two weeks on a work project I didn’t want to push things. Checked my cell cam at my BIL’s when I got home and there was a stud at 9:00am. So much for focusing on anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> I didn't quote you. We are all pretty tired of the vaccine arguments is all. Sorry for your loss.


There is no "vaccine argument" just like there's no "gravity argument". Get vaccinated. It's straightforward, peer reviewed, tested/restested....SCIENCE.

That said, probably doesn't belong in LFTS thread.

To contribute, I went out during "Packer kickoff time" (many fewer people in the UP woods then!) and found a fantastic spot, but also found an illegal quad trail and a gate on a public road. Lots of new scrapes in the area since last Friday, but have not seen the 2 mature bucks on any of the 3 cams I have in the area in 10 days.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Saw six bucks two 3.5 year olds I passed on in my estimation. Really good morning sit and I put a doe on the board


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Saw six bucks two 3.5 year olds I passed on in my estimation. Really good morning sit and I put a doe on the board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Drisc13 said:


> There is no "vaccine argument" just like there's no "gravity argument". Get vaccinated. It's straightforward, peer reviewed, tested/restested....SCIENCE.
> 
> That said, probably doesn't belong in LFTS thread.
> 
> To contribute, I went out during "Packer kickoff time" (many fewer people in the UP woods then!) and found a fantastic spot, but also found an illegal quad trail and a gate on a public road. Lots of new scrapes in the area since last Friday, but have not seen the 2 mature bucks on any of the 3 cams I have in the area in 10 days.


And yet you can't resist. I didn't quote you either. My point was your second paragraph. Nothing more. SMFH.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Saw six bucks two 3.5 year olds I passed on in my estimation. Really good morning sit and I put a doe on the board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> 10/24/2010
> Hard to believe I’m still so incredibly good looking!


Tony thats a heavy looking buck. I be that was a lot of meat.


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

BucksandDucks said:


> Well my daughter's first duck hunt was interesting, we saw 2 ducks along with 7 deer. 3 bucks and one was a goodun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


With a name like bucks and ducks how could one expect any other outcome. Pretty awesome. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

What a nice morning for everyone to be out in the woods. I hope everyone had a blast.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> View attachment 794272
> 
> The squirrels had a big ole time. No one else did tho.
> View attachment 794272


Is there any fresh sign in that mud bog?


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Never got a chance to check in today. Got on stand 330 ish and had deer action all night. Had a doe in my plot that I wanted to shoot but she just kept acting like there was something bothering her. She kept looking back in the area of an active scrape that I couldn't see. Told myself I needed to wait it out. Around 655 she snapped her head around and stared straight east and got real spooked. All the sudden I see 1 of my target bucks walking straight towards me about to step into the plot. The doe took off and he trotted straight to me I did all I could to get him to stop but no dice. I ended up following him and letting it rip when he was nearly straight under me. Hit him hard sounded like I shot a pumpkin he spun and ran the direction he came from. I heard him go down then I started the shakes. Text some buddies I hit 1. Wasn't 30 seconds later Norm calls me asking what just happened. Pretty sure I was hard to understand and I was trying to be quite because the plot was still loaded with deer. Got down went home grabbed some buddies went back to look. Found the blood covered bolt but not a drop of blood. I went to the edge of the plot where I saw him enter the woods and smelled him. Walked right to him 20 yards alway. He smells like a full rut buck already. Some high fives and I had my hands on my biggest bow kill on the property.... thanks to my buddies that were excited to come help the recovery. Not a perfect located shot but it was a fast kill. Entered high almost top of back spun and exited just in front of the hip. Dressed at 171 nice solid 8pt.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Huntahalic said:


> Never got a chance to check in today. Got on stand 330 ish and had deer action all night. Had a doe in my plot that I wanted to shoot but she just kept acting like there was something bothering her. She kept looking back in the area of an active scrape that I couldn't see. Told myself I needed to wait it out. Around 655 she snapped her head around and stared straight east and got real spooked. All the sudden I see 1 of my target bucks walking straight towards me about to step into the plot. The doe took off and he trotted straight to me I did all I could to get him to stop but no dice. I ended up following him and letting it rip when he was nearly straight under me. Hit him hard sounded like I shot a pumpkin he spun and ran the direction he came from. I heard him go down then I started the shakes. Text some buddies I hit 1. Wasn't 30 seconds later Norm calls me asking what just happened. Pretty sure I was hard to understand and I was trying to be quite because the plot was still loaded with deer. Got down went home grabbed some buddies went back to look. Found the blood covered bolt but not a drop of blood. I went to the edge of the plot where I saw him enter the woods and smelled him. Walked right to him 20 yards alway. He smells like a full rut buck already. Some high fives and I had my hands on my biggest bow kill on the property.... thanks to my buddies that were excited to come help the recovery. Not a perfect located shot but it was a fast kill. Entered high almost top of back spun and exited just in front of the hip. Dressed at 171 nice solid 8pt.
> View attachment 794297
> View attachment 794298
> View attachment 794301


Congrats!


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Congrats hunt!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

No hunting for me today, up early to haul it home to IL for some 10U football. Good win in the rain to secure a playoff bid. 

I did have a special passenger on the ride...son's youth season buck from 2020 is finally home.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Didn’t get many pics before the old man started skinning him I don’t know why my 70 year old father wants to skin deer at 1130pm but who the heck am I to tell him what to do and thank you all for the support in my decision good luck all stay safe


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

caj33 said:


> Why do you reply with all this troll crap? Seriously get a life, nothing you say is informative or positive so just stop with it all


He is a troll, nothing but negative and belittling out of him.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Huntahalic said:


> Never got a chance to check in today. Got on stand 330 ish and had deer action all night. Had a doe in my plot that I wanted to shoot but she just kept acting like there was something bothering her. She kept looking back in the area of an active scrape that I couldn't see. Told myself I needed to wait it out. Around 655 she snapped her head around and stared straight east and got real spooked. All the sudden I see 1 of my target bucks walking straight towards me about to step into the plot. The doe took off and he trotted straight to me I did all I could to get him to stop but no dice. I ended up following him and letting it rip when he was nearly straight under me. Hit him hard sounded like I shot a pumpkin he spun and ran the direction he came from. I heard him go down then I started the shakes. Text some buddies I hit 1. Wasn't 30 seconds later Norm calls me asking what just happened. Pretty sure I was hard to understand and I was trying to be quite because the plot was still loaded with deer. Got down went home grabbed some buddies went back to look. Found the blood covered bolt but not a drop of blood. I went to the edge of the plot where I saw him enter the woods and smelled him. Walked right to him 20 yards alway. He smells like a full rut buck already. Some high fives and I had my hands on my biggest bow kill on the property.... thanks to my buddies that were excited to come help the recovery. Not a perfect located shot but it was a fast kill. Entered high almost top of back spun and exited just in front of the hip. Dressed at 171 nice solid 8pt.
> View attachment 794297
> View attachment 794298
> View attachment 794301


Great buck! And awesome to get a nice one on your own place! Nice work!!! Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Huntahalic said:


> Never got a chance to check in today. Got on stand 330 ish and had deer action all night. Had a doe in my plot that I wanted to shoot but she just kept acting like there was something bothering her. She kept looking back in the area of an active scrape that I couldn't see. Told myself I needed to wait it out. Around 655 she snapped her head around and stared straight east and got real spooked. All the sudden I see 1 of my target bucks walking straight towards me about to step into the plot. The doe took off and he trotted straight to me I did all I could to get him to stop but no dice. I ended up following him and letting it rip when he was nearly straight under me. Hit him hard sounded like I shot a pumpkin he spun and ran the direction he came from. I heard him go down then I started the shakes. Text some buddies I hit 1. Wasn't 30 seconds later Norm calls me asking what just happened. Pretty sure I was hard to understand and I was trying to be quite because the plot was still loaded with deer. Got down went home grabbed some buddies went back to look. Found the blood covered bolt but not a drop of blood. I went to the edge of the plot where I saw him enter the woods and smelled him. Walked right to him 20 yards alway. He smells like a full rut buck already. Some high fives and I had my hands on my biggest bow kill on the property.... thanks to my buddies that were excited to come help the recovery. Not a perfect located shot but it was a fast kill. Entered high almost top of back spun and exited just in front of the hip. Dressed at 171 nice solid 8pt.
> View attachment 794297
> View attachment 794298
> View attachment 794301


Congrats on a great buck. That smell is one easy to recognize.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> Is there any fresh sign in that mud bog?


Yeah there’s tracks all around. I just hung that stand a few days ago because of all the sign I found.Right before I left last night I hung a camera in the area. We’ll see what comes up. What do you think about mudswamp areas like that? There’s plenty of dry space around it.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Yeah there’s tracks all around. I just hung that stand a few days ago because of all the sign I found.Right before I left last night I hung a camera in the area. We’ll see what comes up. What do you think about mudswamp areas like that? There’s plenty of dry space around it.


It will be interesting to see what the camera reveals. From the picture it looks like an area deer might tend to skirt around in its current condition.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

sparky18181 said:


> Open invitation goose if you ever make it up here to GODS country. I’ll buy.


Me too, Ontonagon bound
Stay safe and harness up


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> It will be interesting to see what the camera reveals. From the picture it looks like an area deer might tend to skirt around in its current condition.


I think you’re right on the money. 0 pics so far.


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats !! 1st deer right? Be proud, nice shooting


Yes he was my first! I’m so excited to see him in bags it’s like a kid waiting for christmas.

…however now i have the distinct urge to return to the field….

I think I may be addicted, folks


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

Huntahalic said:


> Never got a chance to check in today. Got on stand 330 ish and had deer action all night. Had a doe in my plot that I wanted to shoot but she just kept acting like there was something bothering her. She kept looking back in the area of an active scrape that I couldn't see. Told myself I needed to wait it out. Around 655 she snapped her head around and stared straight east and got real spooked. All the sudden I see 1 of my target bucks walking straight towards me about to step into the plot. The doe took off and he trotted straight to me I did all I could to get him to stop but no dice. I ended up following him and letting it rip when he was nearly straight under me. Hit him hard sounded like I shot a pumpkin he spun and ran the direction he came from. I heard him go down then I started the shakes. Text some buddies I hit 1. Wasn't 30 seconds later Norm calls me asking what just happened. Pretty sure I was hard to understand and I was trying to be quite because the plot was still loaded with deer. Got down went home grabbed some buddies went back to look. Found the blood covered bolt but not a drop of blood. I went to the edge of the plot where I saw him enter the woods and smelled him. Walked right to him 20 yards alway. He smells like a full rut buck already. Some high fives and I had my hands on my biggest bow kill on the property.... thanks to my buddies that were excited to come help the recovery. Not a perfect located shot but it was a fast kill. Entered high almost top of back spun and exited just in front of the hip. Dressed at 171 nice solid 8pt.
> View attachment 794297
> View attachment 794298
> View attachment 794301


Congratulations! That is the third bolt shot that hit high double lung where the deer ran less than 50 yards…..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

KinOfDarwin said:


> Yes he was my first! I’m so excited to see him in bags it’s like a kid waiting for christmas.
> 
> …however now i have the distinct urge to return to the field….
> 
> I think I may be addicted, folks





KinOfDarwin said:


> Congratulations! That is the third bolt shot that hit high double lung where the deer ran less than 50 yards…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Welcome to the obsession! 
Any double lunged animal won't go far. Lower will leave more blood on the ground (most) times. Hit the lungs higher and they've got fill up to start oozing. Either one they'll bleed out of thier mouth as well.

Aim for lungs with a bow buddy. Die faster then heart and a big target 😁


----------

